# Swarm cells?



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

I would remove them ASAP. They could be false also. They are located right in the middle of some drone cells. Remove them and then keep an eye on the hive, checking them once a week to see if more develop. They may be wishing to replace(supercedure) the current queen as they make have detected some flaw in her.


----------



## Dana (Mar 26, 2005)

The bees think they need a new queen. I would let them supersede.


----------



## Gudlyf (Apr 29, 2012)

Can someone tell me why that's a supersedure cell and not a swam cell? Beekeeping class always told us that a cell like that on the very botton of the board is a swarm cell.


----------



## Dana (Mar 26, 2005)

Here's a good thread on the location of cells issue: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ion&highlight=swarm+supersedure+cell+location 

There are a lot more variables than simply location.


----------



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

Because it was turned into a queen cell, not a planned cup that the queen put the egg in


----------



## Dana (Mar 26, 2005)

Both swarm and supersedure cells are plannned, it's emergency cells that are not planned.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Trying to cull swarm/supersedure cells is an exercise in futility IMO. It's a rare case that you will out maneuver the bees and change their mind once they've started down this path. Better to work with it and plan a split. Or not.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Dana said:


> Both swarm and supersedure cells are plannned, it's emergency cells that are not planned.


Right, and when one tries to remove the first two, they end up with emergency cells!!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Gudlyf said:


> The local bee expert looked at the photos and told me they are supercedure cells, not swarm cells, ...


The things that makes these supercedure cells is that they were made by the workers from worker cells and worker eggs. The cells were modified by the worker bees and the young larvae was fed more royal jelly. This is not unusual w/ package bees.

I would not destroy all of these cells. But some of them would be okay.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Dana said:


> Both swarm and supersedure cells are plannned, it's emergency cells that are not planned.


Planned? What do you mean? What is the difference between emergency cells and supercedure cells?


----------



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

Dana said:


> Both swarm and supersedure cells are plannned, it's emergency cells that are not planned.


Correct me if I'm wrong but supersedure and emergency cell both started as worker cells did they not ? Swarm cells start as cups that the queens lay the eggs into no matter where they are located.


----------

